# Please help i need to know the name of this lovely piece of music!



## caisiminjie (Jun 30, 2007)

hi, this was e 76th oscars shown in e year 2004. there was this tribute to Bob Hope and there's a wonderful music being played in e background during the tribute and i was very moved by e music.
does anyone know ?

you can see the video here on youtube





the music stars at around 1.07

please please help.

many thanks in advance!


----------

